# Its the Ghost Light!!



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sure you have all seen weird things show up on your trail cams. This one has me stumped. Any ideas of what it could be? Here are the 4 pictures in the order they were taken. The first image is last photo taken before dark. The next three images are during the night. You can see a blue smudge that is illuminated. The camera takes three pictures of this object. You can see that it changes locations in the field of view. The last picture is the first image from the next morning. What do you think it could be?


----------



## ibfishing (Jul 25, 2012)

Thats creepy...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It is creepy. The more I look at it, the more stumped I am. I have no clue what it could be.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

My guess would be a moth.?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

With a cow in the picture I'd say its an alien. You will probably find the cow dead with it's brain sucked out.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Whatever it is it was there and the camera picked up the motion and did its job. some spirit! still roaming the mountains! cool but creepy!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Its the cow with the walking farts :!: Blue gas


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> With a cow in the picture I'd say its an alien. You will probably find the cow dead with it's brain sucked out.


I will keep my eye open for some mutilated cattle next time I am up there. I didn't notice any when I picked up the camera.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Spider web. Happens all the time.


----------



## ibfishing (Jul 25, 2012)

It starts out behind the forked tree, 7 seconds later its closer and 7 seconds later its even closer, no man something moving toward the camera... it aint nothing blowing in the dang wind...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Moon light?


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

In the last picture there is either a deer or elk in the background. Cool pics. 8)


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll bet Zak Baggins would know what it is. From Ghost adventures.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

BIGBEAN said:


> In the last picture there is either a deer or elk in the background. Cool pics. 8)


Good observation! I didn't see it the first time.it does look like a deer, also looks like a cow elk. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep, there is indeed an animal in the picture in that last frame. I'll bet animals are passing right through there during the night and setting the camera off. The light you are catching is the moon shining down from different angles as the earth rotates.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's just someone flushing the toilet on the 2276 red-eye Denver to SLC flight. 


Uh....I don't see an animal in there.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Uh....I don't see an animal in there.


Old eyes. 

It's in the background at the very top of the photo. Look from left to right. The hind end is between the 1st and 2nd tree. The body is between the 2nd and 3rd tree. Again, left to right at the very top of the photo.


----------

